# pt15 type II fast patrol craft



## Graham T (May 27, 2008)

I am building a radio control boat of the above.

and would like to know any details or see photo's of the japanese boat as i have searched and not been able to find anything


----------



## Michael F. (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there Graham!
I think that there are 2 Scale-models of this FPB. One was manufactured in 1:72 from TAMYA,Japan and the other one is from the German Firm "ROBBE".
When i´m not wrong, there´s a possibility to download the Building instructions from their homepage.
Greetings Mike.


----------

